

Dell disables some audio ports on their computers under the pressure from RIAA - nickb
http://www.ripten.com/2008/07/07/bend-over-dude-youre-getting-a-dell/

======
cmos
This is the age old fight - they are trying to close up the 'analog loophole'.
Consumers are continuously getting screwed over by hardware and software
manufacturers who break their products for absolutely no reason.

HDMI is a perfect example of this. Let's take DVI and SPDIF, both open digital
formats, encrypt them, and put them in one cable to make it look 'new' and
'cool'. The end result is that there are serious compatibility and
distribution issues. (i.e. a sony LCD might not work with a philips DVD
player.) Then people won't notice when we disable the analog component video
outputs.

It's legal to make analog copies of your media for personal use. It's illegal
to circumvent encryption to do so. So let's convince all the hardware
manufacturers to close up all the analog outputs and add encryption to all the
digital ones!

It's all one big scam to protect their content. And everyone in the industry
is in on it.

